

Is the web dead? - franze
http://isthewebdead.com/

======
BerislavLopac
Oh the irony! For me (Mac/Firefox) the result is so big that it doesn't show
until I zoom out completely; and the HTML is, to put it politely,
incompetent...

~~~
jtreanor
It seems the crap HTML is intentional. From a comment in the html:

    
    
        <!-- And you can even code like it's 1995 and modern browsers will eat that HTML up for breakfast! High five Costanza. ...

~~~
BerislavLopac
Ah, wonderful, I missed that one! :-D

------
calcrafoord
Meh, I disabled my wifi after the first load in hopes that there would be some
offline web app stuff going on to tell me yes.

Was disappointed.

------
binocarlos
yay! I can stop worrying that I didn't open the 2 chunky books called:
'Objective C development for the overworked' and 'Android development for the
hyperpolyglot'

I'm not flaming - I'm just overworked and glad that just HTML will do :)

------
eliyak
Only works the first time, after that it might be cached.

------
aurora72
good point

